# USCA South Central (Wolf got SG1)



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Been ghosting around the forums lately as life and dog stuff has been busy, but wanted to post an update about Wolf. We went to the USCA South Central Regional show this weekend and he got his SG1 show rank! He was in the 18-24 month old Youth class. Super proud of my boy! Pictures are below. <3

Next for Wolf is his CGC, TKN, hopefully by the end of this year. And BH next year and I've been toying with doing Alliance certification with him so we can do some therapy dog volunteer work at local nursing homes and children's hospitals. His trainer thinks he would do very well with that.

I have also started going to my local PSA club to learn tips and tricks on the sport and how to start a pup off correctly. I'll be going to a PSA puppy raising seminar in January, as well, and am looking forward to bringing my little working line home next year and starting PSA! 

Hope everyone is well as we go into the holidays!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, congratulations! He is lovely!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome job!! Handsome boy! (when does he go through the Chapa'i?)... (Sorry bad joke... Stargate SG1 reference)


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Literally just got this photo of us with the judge (SV Friedrich Gerstenberg.)


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

*








*

*Congrats! He is a very handsome dog!*


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats!! What a handsome boy


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------

